# what plugs for 11 to 1 comp N/A 12v VR w/ water meth?



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

Should I stay stock plugs or go one step colder? Only want to spray at wide open throttle.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: what plugs for 11 to 1 comp N/A 12v VR w/ water meth? (vdubxcrew)*

Stock plugs will work well.


----------

